
Southfield art gallery owner survives Tesla crash - trhway
http://www.freep.com/story/money/cars/2016/07/05/southfield-art-gallery-owner-survives-tesla-crash/86712884/
======
trhway
>Albert Scaglione's 2016 Tesla Model X was in Autopilot mode when it crashed
July 1 on the Pennsylvania Turnpike

